# Makita LS1013 10-Inch Dual Bevel Sliding Compound Miter



## cajunpen

Nice review. I like the stand you built for your saw, I am in the process of building shop cabinets for my shop - I will add some version of this for my shop.


----------



## wwbeds

Thanks for the review. I plan on replacing my redial arm saw with a sliding compound miter saw. I do use a regular compound saw from Dewalt, but since it is not sliding the reach is not enough.


----------



## Sheepman

I have the Makita and the biggest complaint I have is switching the laser from the left to the right side of the cut. You have to realign it each time. The hitachi is just flip the switch and go, dead on every time.


----------

